# Official Org?



## ArmorOfGod (May 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Arnis#Organizations

I was reading the entry about modern arnis at wikipedia and saw about five different orgs.
Which is the official, or "most" official group representing Remy Presas' art?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2009)

There is no "Official" group, though many will claim the title.  Remy's Official Group was the IMAF, when it was a unified body. After he died, it splintered.

Some will say the family is official, some the MOTT's, some the Datus, etc. Reality is, Remy didn't leave a designated successor.  Each have part of the puzzle, IMO.


----------



## Archangel M (May 10, 2009)

Kind of like asking "Which Blues singer sings the most authentic Blues."


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2009)

In North America, I suppose one of the IMAFs, but even then it's not cut-and-dried. It's a bit less murky in the Phil.


----------



## DragonMind (May 11, 2009)

My vote would be for Nuns With Guns.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 11, 2009)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Arnis#Organizations
> 
> I was reading the entry about modern arnis at wikipedia and saw about five different orgs.
> Which is the official, or "most" official group representing Remy Presas' art?


 
Each one is sincere in representing Prof. Remy's art.  There is no one org that has it all, IMO, but they all do a good job.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2009)

For myself it comes down to the various organization's continuing the Professors journey of innovation.  If they do that then they are legit in my book!


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a member of a particular org. but am not claiming that we're the One True Org. Things were not perfectly clear at the end, and even the IMAF split, followed by the appearance of the Prof.'s children. There's an org. in the Phil. too. Who knows? There's no good answer to the question, I'm afraid.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 12, 2009)

Try them all! But note the ranks may not be transferable or recognized between each of groups.


----------

